# WWI - West Wits Mining



## Lavender689 (18 April 2008)

Dear All,

It was mentioned in the HY accounts that drilling and sampling was expected in late March/April 2008.  

I made an enquiry to the company and got reply as listed below. There might be a uplift of the share price following the expected announcement.

Cheers,

Lavender689

RE: Enquiry re drilling or sampling time as indicated in HY accounts‏ 
From: Tim Chapman (tchapman@westwitsmining.com) 
Sent: Friday, 18 April 2008 10:25:19 AM 

Dear XX, 

Thank you for your enquiry and support of West Wits Mining Limited.

We expect our initial results to be released within the next two weeks with results then to be released progressively until June from our initial and ongoing exploration programs. Our slight delay is unfortunately to due the capacity restraints facing explorations companies around the globe in regards to getting results in a timely manner from assay laboratories.

Again, thank you for supporting West Wits Mining Limited.


Kind regards,

Tim Chapman

West Wits Mining Limited

www.westwitsmining.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sent: Thursday, 17 April 2008 8:48 AM
To: info@westwitsmining.com
Subject: Enquiry re drilling or sampling time as indicated in HY accounts


Dear Sir/Madame,

I am a shareholder of WWI.

I noticed that it was mentioned in your HY accounts and report dated Mar. 12, 2008 that drilling and sampling is expected in late March or April 2008.

I haven't seen any announcement as yet, and I am just wondering when we can expect announcement on this.

Thanks and regards,
XX


----------



## reeftip (15 February 2012)

Cash position equal to market cap upon finalisation of sale of South African asset

Dewero mining and exploration lease – picked up last June - Located in the Papua province of Indonesia

Elephant country – quality structural setting in favourable geology

Target models – Porgera Zone (20moz) and Wafi/ Golpu (30mpz)

Near term production of high grade alluvials – the source of these kilo size nuggets  should be nearby according to geologists.

Gold / Uranium Resource in South Africa

My favourite Gold Speckie

Disclosure: Stock held


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

MC - $5m
SP - 2c
Shares - 255m
Options - 11.5m
Cash - $2.1m

*South Africa*
On 24 May 2012, the Company received $2 million as an upfront payment as part of the consideration for the sale of its Randfontein cluster exploration leases in South Africa. The completed sale became a pivotal transaction for the Company given the impact on the Company’s cashflow from the delayed establishment of the alluvial operation at Derewo River. The board is very pleased to have secured this sale as the cash receipts it generates will continue to support the Company’s efforts to establish its operating base at Derewo and removes any foreseeable need to raise additional funding in such a challenging environment.
Under the terms of the sale agreement West Wits will receive staged payments over the following milestones;
Instalment Timing Amount
Upfront payment received - A$2 million
First instalment - 22 November 2012 A$1 million
Interim instalment - 22 February 2013 A$1 million
Interim instalment - 22 May 2013 A$1 million
Interim instalment - 22 August 2013 A$1 million*
Final payment - After transfer of leases+ A$ 3 million


*Indonesia*
Development of Derewo River Gold Project
West Wits has continued to progress a number of key issues with regards to commissioning an initial alluvial circuit at Derewo. Previously the Company informed the market it had been frustrated in securing unrestricted access to the site designated for the initial alluvial project. These frustrations were largely created by the operators of the supply chain supporting an artisanal (illegal) mining population located at Derewo. Consequent discussions with government, police and mines departments have been centred on steps necessary for removing this illegal mining population safely and enforcing West Wits rights as the direct and lawful holder of both exploration and production licences for the Derewo River Gold Project.
Our direct legal ownership position on tenure is in contrast to other resource companies which operate within Indonesia under the old contract for work framework, which is based on a contract between a foreign company and local entity which holds the underlying mining or exploration licence.

*Exploration*
The Company is proceeding with its planned exploration activities from an alternative site within its extensive Exploration IUP’s. Potential base camp sites have been identified in the Wopogi and Sena Prospect areas and are in process of being established.
Initial exploration programs will include follow up sampling and mapping programs to verify and expand upon the positive results from initial sampling programs completed by Freeport.


----------



## greggles (20 July 2021)

Some good news for WWI today:






The DFS for the Witswatersrand Basin Project is due in August. The most recent Mineral Resource Estimate came in at almost 4.5 million ounces. Definitely one worth watching for gold bugs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2021)

and tilting to the Pilbara??



> The Company’s 100% owned Mt Cecelia Project located within the highly   prospective East Pilbara and Paterson Province region of WesternAustralia sits approx. 70km’s west of RIO’s WINU discovery.  A  _Helicopter Electro-magnetic _(HEM) survey completed in 2020 has identified eight target areas, of which four have been classified as high-priority, for ground surveys in the 2021 field season.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2021)

These guys have just come out with an MRE upgrade.

*WBP’s Global JORC Mineral Resource Expands by 724,000oz to 4.28Moz at 4.58 g/t Gold. *

They've been bashed down by the market the past year and look awful. Need to try and work out why they've got so much gold at such a little MC/EV. Must be something wrong with it. Perhaps Sth Africa issues, ore body type, depth, in bad lands?

Imagine over 4m ounces at 4.5g/t in West Aust...


----------



## The Triangle (19 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> These guys have just come out with an MRE upgrade.
> 
> *WBP’s Global JORC Mineral Resource Expands by 724,000oz to 4.28Moz at 4.58 g/t Gold. *
> 
> ...



South Africa....    Is it worth doing business there??   The country keeps going backwards and they are going down the path of sucking up to China and Russia over Europe/US.

Their scoping study is not exactly flash - at 1750 gold the post tax irr is 29%, NPV is $160 million for a 5 year payback at $110 in capex and an AISC of $1200/oz.  The average grades milled look like they are low 3s to high 2s.  (3.1 average?) So some bad conversions here.  Lots of dilution??  Considering this is in South Africa the numbers would have to be a lot better to excite me.   Even if this were in WA the payback is the killer here.  I think there are just better projects out there.





_The Scoping Study utilises a narrow reef breast mining method in the upper sections of the conceptual mine plan, which was the same mining method used when the historical mine ceased in the early 2000s. This method is still being used extensively in South African gold mining today.   _

I'll note that a lot of the competent South African mining professionals moved to Australia _since _the early 2000s.  Looks like this will be a hot, deep, low tonne operation requiring skilled labor that probably is harder and harder to find.

_Bara’s view, which is shared by the Company, is that there is sufficient capacity and quality of processing in the region to secure a suitable toll treating arrangement with one of the local process plant operators, as opposed to allocating CAPEX for the construction and operation of a new process facility._

Hmm...   Ok.  Maybe not a bad idea, but toll treating doesn't always work out well.  Just more risk added to a risky jurisdiction.


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2022)

The Triangle said:


> South Africa....    Is it worth doing business there??   The country keeps going backwards and they are going down the path of sucking up to China and Russia over Europe/US.
> 
> Their scoping study is not exactly flash - at 1750 gold the post tax irr is 29%, NPV is $160 million for a 5 year payback at $110 in capex and an AISC of $1200/oz.  The average grades milled look like they are low 3s to high 2s.  (3.1 average?) So some bad conversions here.  Lots of dilution??  Considering this is in South Africa the numbers would have to be a lot better to excite me.   Even if this were in WA the payback is the killer here.  I think there are just better projects out there.
> 
> ...




There are so many bad jurisdictions to explore and mine at the moment due to prevailing political and security issues. Even getting a mining license in Australia, Canada and the US is hard work due to environmental and cultural/native clearances. The positive about dealing in Africa is that you just have to pay someone off to get the right to mine. 

I still haven't researched this deposit to understand why it's so cheap looking on that previous post. Thanks for looking at it and reminding me.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

West Wits Mining (ASX:WWI) flags "positive" first-phase uranium results from WBP
					

West Wits Mining (ASX:WWI) has received "positive" uranium results from a phase one uranium drilling program at its Witwatersrand Basin project (WBP) in South Africa.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



West Wits Mining (WWI) has received “positive” uranium results from a phase one uranium drilling program at its Witwatersrand Basin project (WBP) in South Africa.

Three diamond holes were drilled at shallow depths in known areas of mineralisation to confirm historical information on the uranium exploration target.


----------

